# Cattleya intermedia.. culture tips pls!



## papheteer (Jul 8, 2007)

After seeing the many beautiful varieties of this species , I've been thinking of growing some. Does anyone here grow them? Culture tips pls! Do they need seasonal rest? Do they flower more than once per year? Are they ok with pot culture? What about SH? Hope to hear from you guys! Thanks!


ardenn


----------



## CLMoss (Jul 8, 2007)

I have a Cattleya intermedia that I bought from Rita Cohen (Orchid Art) many years ago. It has been a reliable bloomer for me once a year, for over ten years. I treat it the same as I treat all of my Cattleya orchids; however, it receives preference for my southern window. Since, I live in the northeast and I am a windowsill grower, I do cut down on my watering in the winter months when the orchids are not in their growing cycle. 

In my opinion, it is a wonderful choice as an easy showy orchid. I would just treat it as you would any Cattleya, and it will reward you with 4-5 beautiful flowers per sheath. 

Nice choice!

Claudia


----------

